# Guru Nanak In Afghanistan-II



## Dalvinder Singh Grewal (Mar 3, 2017)

*Guru Nanak in Afghanistan-II
Dr Dalvinder Singh Grewal

Jalalabad*

  Formerly calledAdina Puras documented by the 7th century Hsuan-tsang, Jalalabad is a city in northeast of Kabul on the road to Peshawar at the junction of the Kabul Riverand Kunar River near the Laghman valley. [67] It is linked by approximately 155 kilometres (95 mi) of highway with Kabul to the west. Jalalabad is the second largest city of eastern Afghanistanas well as the centre of its social and business activity because of its border to Pakistan which is the main source of products to all of Afghanistan. It is the capital of Nangarhar Province. [68] Major industries include papermaking, as well as agricultural products including oranges, rice and sugarcane. Jalalabad is one of the leading trading centres with neighbouring Pakistan. [69] The city of Jalalabad has a population of 356,274 (in 2015).It has 6 districts and a total land area of 12,796 Hectares.The total number of dwellings in this city is 39,586. [70] Hudda an ancient historical place is 6 miles from Jalalabad.  Fahianvisited Afghanistan and worshiped the sacred Buddhist sites such as of The Shadow of the Buddha in Nagarhara (modern Jalalabad). [71]In 630 AD Xuan Zang, the famous Chinese Buddhistmonk, visited Jalalabad and a number of other locations nearby. The city was a major center of Gandhar’s Greco-Buddhist culture in the past until it was conquered by Muslim Arabsin the 7th century. However, not everyone converted to Islamat that period as some still refused to accept it. [72][73]

  After Kabul Ghaduka etc Guru Nanak Dev Ji went to the Jalalabad and stayed there for 40 days on return from his western Udasi. There are two gurdwaras associated with the visit of Gurus in Jalalabad and one in Sultanpur commemorating Guru Nanak’s visit. The two Gurdwaras in Jalalabad commemorate Guru Nanak’s and Guru Tegh Bahadur’s visits i.e.,Gurdwara Guru Nanak Dev Ji, Khalsa Diwan, Jalalabad and Gurdwara Shri Guru Tegh Bahadur, Jalalabad.


*Gudwara Guru Nanak Darbar*
View attachment 20208
  Gurdwara _Guru Nanak Darbar_ is within the city. Gurdwara Khalsa Diwan had 7 old manuscripts handwritten in Samwat 1792, 1822, 1838, 1868 and 1911 and a Dasam Granth of Samwat 1907. It had 260 houses of Sikhs with a population of 1500 as recorded by Dr Ganda Singh. They are either in business or local doctors (Hakims) [74] p.12. Every day after bathing in the Kabul River, Guru Nanak held congregation and gave message of Unity in God, universal brotherhood and truthful living. There is a historical well within the premises of the Gurdwara. In the last few years this well had almost dried up but now, after supplications of the followers, the water here has sprung again. The followers come here to take bath at this sacred place. Devotees gather here twice a year during the festival of _Vaiskhai_ and on Guru Nanak’s birthday. Before the conflicts in Afghanistan, Sikhs and Hindus from Kabul, Kandahar, Ghazni, Paktia, Khost and other parts of the country came here and camped for 8 days in celebrations of the religious festivals. After taking bath in the sacred pool disciples went to the nearby Gurdwara where they listened to holy hymns and discourses.  

View attachment 20210View attachment 20211
*Gurdwara Jalalabad Main Bazar Jalalabad, Afghanistan*


*Sultanpur*

  Guru Nanak Dev Ji visited district Surkh-Ro-d of Nangarha-r Province in Afghanistan on his return from Baghdad and Mecca to India in the 16th century. At that time the locals in this region had a water shortage. They asked Guru Nanak for help and said to him “You are a messenger of God, please pray to God to relieve us from the water shortages”. Guru Nanak listened to their problem and acted upon by pointing a stick to the nearby ground where a spring of water surfaced. There was no water shortage at this place from that day onward. The water needs of locals were fulfilled. Thereafter *Sri Chashma Sahib* has become a place of pilgrimage.
View attachment 20212
*  Gurdwara Khalsa diwan Chashma Sahib Jalabad*

  Visiting number of places around, they  reached near Sultanpur village at Naunagar “ hill feature. There are three springs one on the name of Baba Nanak, another on the name of Bhai Bal and the third on the name of Bhai Mardana). The complex was controlled by Karam Singh Bedi at the time of  Giani Gian Singh’s visit and recitation of Sri Guru Granth Sahib was regular. Here spiirtually powerful faqir Abul Ghaus used to live on a hill feature and had the control of s spring. Mardana went to him for water but was rebuked by him. He came sullen to Guru Nanak who blessed the area with the three springs. All Hindus and Muslims se the water of these three springs and believe in Guru Nanak.[75] (Giani Gian Singh, p. 285)

  At Sultanpur also there is a gurdwara to mark his visit. Gurdwara Choha Sahib Patshahi Pehli also called Gurdwara Guru Nanak Chashma (spring) is about eight km from Jallalabad, on Jalalabad-Kabul road at Sultanpur. From Jalalabad he came to  Sultanpur. Giani Gian Singh mentions in Twareekh Guru Khalsa of three springs one each on the name of Guru Nanak, Bhai Bala and Bhai Mardana. A dharmsal also existed (p.464) [76] [77] Dr Ganda Singh Visited Chashma sahib on 26 Sep 1952 (26 Samwat 2009). The control was in the hands of Baba Bhagwan Singh and Baba Jawala Singh both nephews of Baba Karam Singh Bedi. King of Afghanistan Amir Habibul Khan visited the Gurdwara in 1906 AD. He loved the place and requested it to be handed over to the King for building a resting place for his visits. Sikhs refused saying that this was Guru’s place and it was not in their power to hand over the place to anyone on any price. He became very angry and forcibly occupied the place and constructed a building on the spring. Entry of the Sikhs to the place was banned The Sikhs however managed to pay obeisance by paying bribe to the guards in King’s absence. The later King Amin Ula restricted the place. Later Mohammad Nadar Shah allowed Sikhs. In 1928-29 AD there was uprising and the King abdicated. Muslims looted the king’s place. The ruins of the palace gave an opportunity for the Sikhs to visit the Chashma Sahib. They were permitted to hold Vaisakhi fair unhindered by the Government. The Khalsa Diwan Kabul makes arrangement s for the function and the fair is held with great pump and show and Sikhs come from every corner of Afghanistan. Mass marriages are also held at this time. Only 35 Afghan Rupees are taken for Kadah parsad and all the marriage arrangements are made by the management. Free langar is also served to all. A big bazaar comes up around the Gurdwara and local people gather in large number for purchases. Free langar is also held on the main road. This free langar goes on for the entire year. To pay for the expenses of the langar Sardar Bahadur Singh sold his property and pays for all the expenses. [76] 

  Local traidition says at that time people in this region had a water shortage of water. They requested Guru Nanak for help saying, “You are a messenger of God. Please pray to God to relieve us from the water shortage.” Guru nanak listened to their problem intnetly and acted upton by pointing a stick to the nearby ground where a spring water surfacved. Ther was no watrer shortage at the place from that day onward. The water needs of the local people were fulfilled. Hence forth Sri Chashma Sahib has become a place of pilgrimage. Everyday after having a bath in the kabul River Guru nanak gave the message of One Universal God, mutual respect and universal brotherhood. In that Gurdwara there is a hostorical well where Guru Nanak gave sermons. In the last few years this place had almost dried up  but now, the water has sprung up again. Since the followers come here to have a bath at the sacred place. Devotees gathr here twice a year during the festival of Vaisakhi and on Guru Nanak’s birthday. In the past (before the conflict) Sikhs and Hindus from Kabul, kandhar, Gazni, Paktia and other parts of the country came here and camed for 8 days in celeberations of the religious festivals. The atmosohere was lovely afte bathing in the sacred pool disciples went tot the nearby Gurdwara where they listened to holy hymns and discourses.

  In 1953 there were two water tanks. Sultanpur had 23 houses of Sikhs with a population of about 100. During 30 years of conflcit most of Afghan sikh community has fled to other countries in Europe and Asia. As a consequence of the population of Sikhs in Nangarhar province togher with the neighbouring laghman and Kunduz provinces haved dwindled very siginificantly.[78]
View attachment 20213








*Hazara Area*

  Leaving Ghaduka he reached Hazara area through Fara Shahar and met the people of Hazara Parbat area. These people had no evil of theft, loot, self-sevice, backbiting etc and were not bound by any religion. They listened to Guru Nanak’s hymns very intently and became his very sincere followers. They are being called Murid Nanak. Attracted by their affection he stayed there for two moths in that area. They are neither Hindus nor Muslims; they are different from both and are called Hazaras. They distribute the ‘Kadah Parsad’ only when a natural hand-print appears on it, otherwise the same is buried under earth.

  Mardana said, “There is acountry of red unbelievers (kafirs). Let us see that as well.” Guru Nanak agreed and they went to the hilly areas moving from Sultanpur. All men and women there had there fully grown hair and wore the dresses of animal skin. Men kept bows and arrows with them. Guru Nanak said, “These are red unbeleivers (_lal {censored}_). When Arjan and Bhim came here following the horse of Ashmedh Yag. The snow fall started and some of the men got stuck behind and could not follow up the force. They got ettled at this place. They have now occupied the land in many miles around. They have been independet and never accept the rule of any outsider. They eat raw meat and wear cloth of animal skin. They also do agriculture for home needs and follow no religion. They accept God as One for all and do not condole their dead nor celeberate the new born. They throw the dead in to a cave or the river. Having see the Guru they came near him and held discussions with him. They were very much impressed by the discourse of Guru Nanak. They brought fruits from the Guru and his companions bala and Mardana. They requested the Guru to stay for some more time but Guru Nanak proceeded further to Chitral area.

*Chitral Area*

  In Chitral area passing though Turbat, Kumbat, Panjkoda, Sywanta and Lalpur reached Dara Chak. (Chak Pass) In Hazara, the disciples of the Guru in the area are known as Mureed Nanaki. It is said that because of the faith of the people, the impression of the Panja (hand print) of the Guru is seen on the Prasad. At Hazara Parbat (70) Guru Nanak’s place is known as Kotha sahib.  Here offering is stamped with a natural palm print. If it does not, it is buried. [79]

*Dara Chak*

  At Dara Chak Guru Nanak held very detailed discussions with Pir Auj Kabir*. *Impressed by Guru’s discourses, the People there started following him as Nanak Wali. From Dara Chak he went to Mala Kand.[77]

*MalaKand*

  Malakand was then a tribal area Later it wasknown as the Malakand Protected Area, part of the Malakand Agency. From 1970 the district became part of Malakand Division and became a Districtof the province of Khyber Pakhtunwa in Pakistan. Malakand District lies in a strategically important position and acts as a gateway to Bajaur, Lower Dir, Swat and Bunair. The Swat Riverflows through the district down towards Charsada District where it falls into the Kabul River. Malakand District is bounded in the north by Lower Dir District, in the east by Swar district, in the south east and south west by Mardan and Charsadda districts respectively and in the west by Mohmand and Bajaur agencies. The area of Malakand protected area is 952 km2. It is surrounded by mountains that were overgrown with different kinds of trees in the past, though they have a barren look today. The Malakand Passwhich connects Mardan to Swat and Dir is located near Dargai, a site where the local Pushtun tribes fought two fierce battles with the Imperial British Army in 1895 and 1897. Guru Nanak visited the district and guided the people to meditate on Universal God as He is the only Creator, Developer, Protector and assimilator of all. All are equal in his eyes and no one is big or small.

  He next preceded through Pes Block, Basaul, Jamrod, Balpur Dhaka, Ali Masit, Darra Khyber (Khyber Pass and entering Punjab reached Pehswar City Ganj Mohalla. [77] (Giani Gian Singh, p.286)

*Kaza*

  Kaza (74) is 9 kos from Sultanpur. It has a Dharamsal. The priest is Bedi.[80](Arjan Muni, 1923, p. 96 Sr.74). 

*Khyber Pass*

*Guru Nanak entered Punjab from Afghanistan through Khyber Pass.*

Crossing through Khybar and Jamrod he reached Ganj Mohalla of Peshawar.  From here he went to his sister Bebe Nanki at Sultanpur Lodhi. [80] (Arjan Muni, 1923, p. 96 Sr. 74). 



*References*

 [1] TheDutchSikh Afghanis: @TheDutchSikh1

[2] http://www.sikhnet.com/news/guru-baba-nanak-afghanistan

[3]_"Afghanistan"_.The World Factbook. CIA_. Retrieved5 September2015_.

[4]"U.S. maps". Pubs.usgs.gov. Archived fromthe originalon 2013-12-25. Retrieved19 May2012.

[5] (a)"South Asia: Data, Projects, and Research". Retrieved2 March2015. (b) "Maps Showing Geology, Oil and Gas Fields and Geological Provinces of South Asia (Includes Afghanistan)". Retrieved2 March2015.(c) "University of Washington Jackson School of International Studies: The South Asia Center". Archived fromthe originalon 2 April 2015. Retrieved2 March2015. (d) "Syracruse University: The South Asia Center". Retrieved2 March2015. (e) "Center for South Asian studies". Retrieved2 March2015.

[6]Griffin, Luke (14 January 2002)."The Pre-Islamic Period".Afghanistan Country Study. Illinois Institute of Technology. Archived fromthe originalon 3 November 2001. Retrieved14 October2010.

.   "Khurasan".The Encyclopaedia of Islam. Brill. 2009. p. 55. Archived fromthe originalon 2014-02-09.In pre-Islamic and early Islamic times, the term "Khurassan" frequently had a much wider denotation, covering also parts of what are now Soviet Central Asia and Afghanistan

[7] Ibn Battuta (2004).Travels in Asia and Africa, 1325–1354(reprint, illustrated ed.). Routledge. p. 416.ISBN978-0-415-34473-9. Archived fromthe originalon 2014-04-05.

[8] Muhammad Qasim Hindu Shah(1560). "Chapter 200: Translation of the Introduction to Firishta's History".The History of India.6. Sir H. M. Elliot. London: Packard Humanities Institute. p. 8. Archived fromthe originalon 2013-07-26. Retrieved22 August2010.

[9] Country Profile: Afghanistan"(PDF).Library of Congress Country Studieson Afghanistan. August 2008. Archived fromthe original(PDF)on 2014-04-08. Retrieved10 October2010.

[10]"Chapter 1: Religious Affiliation"._The World’s Muslims: Unity and Diversity_.Pew Research Center's Religion & Public Life Project. August 9, 2012. Retrieved4 September2013.

[11]http://sikhgurusandgurdwaras.info/wordpress/?attachment_id=1499

[12] Arjan Muni, 1923,  p. 94 Sr. 59.

[13] Arjan Muni, 1923,  p. 94 Sr. 59.

[14] _"The State of Afghan Cities report2015"_.

[15]_"The State of Afghan Cities report 2015"_.

[16] CSO Statistics

[17] Arjan Muni, 1923,  p. 94 Sr. 58

[18] _"Aqcha Village...A Step Back in Time..."_. about-afghanistan.com_. Retrieved2 May2011_.

[19]_"Afghanistan: Situation in, or around, Aqcha (Jawzjan province) including predominant tribal/ethnic group and who is currently in control"_._Immigration and Refugee Board of Canada_._United Nations High Commissioner for Refugees_. 1 February 1999_. Retrieved2 May2011_.

[20] Afghan Turkestan, 1911_Encyclopædia Britannica_

[21] Arjan Muni, 1923,  p. 95 Sr. 60.

[22]_"City of Balkh (antique Bactria)"_. UNESCO World Heritage Centre.

[23] Litvinovsky, Boris Abramovich.History of civilizations of Central Asia,Volume 3. UNESCO; published by Motilal Banarsidass. p. 149.

[24] David-Néel, A. "Les Nouvelles Littéraires";1954, p.1

[25] Bennett, J.G: "Gurdjieff: aking a New World". Bennett notesIdries Shahas the source of the suggestion.

[26] Daniel Coit Gilman, Harry Thurston Peck, Frank Moore Colby, "The New international encyclopedia, Volume 2", Dodd, Mead and Company, 1902. pg 341

[27] _"Persia, Arabia, etc."_._World Digital Library_. 1852_. Retrieved2013-07-27_.

[28]Grenet, F."BALK".Encyclopædia Iranica(Online ed.). United States:Columbia University. Retrieved January 2008.Check date values in:|access-date=(help)

[29]"History of Human Parasitology".PubMed Central (PMC). Retrieved2 June2015.

  [30]  _"The State of Afghan Cities Report 2015"__. Retrieved21 October2015_.

  [31] _"Balkh Monument"_. BBC Persian_. Retrieved2011-04-01_.

  [32] Shaykh Al Mufid._Kitab al Irshad_, Translated by I.K.A Howard. pp.1-6

[33]Arjan Muni, 1923,  p. 95 Sr. 61.

[34] Arjan Muni, 1923,  p. 95 Sr. 62.

[35] Chisholm, Hugh, ed. (1911), ‘Haibak’. Encyclopaedia Britannica(11th ed.), Cambridge University Press.

[36] Haibak - Encyclopedia

[37] Arjan Muni, 1923,  p. 95 Sr. 63.

  [38] Arjan Muni, 1923,  p. 95 Sr. 64.

 [39] Gall, Carlotta (5 December 2006)."Afghans consider rebuilding Bamiyan Buddhas".International Herald Tribune/The New York Times. Retrieved8 March2014.

[40]Morgan, Kenneth W.The Path of the Buddha.Pg.43. Google Books. Retrieved2 June2009.

[41]Gall, Carlotta (6 December 2006)."From Ruins of Afghan Buddha’s, a History Grows". The New York Times. Retrieved6 January2008.

[42] Bamiyan Valley

[43]"Why the Taliban are destroying Buddha’s". Usatoday.com. 22 March 2001. Retrieved9 October2013.

[44] "Taliban Explains Buddha Demolition". The New York Times.

[45] Waduge, Shenali (14 March 2008)."Afghans destroy Buddha’s, but cry foul over cartoons".The Nation. Retrieved29 April2008.

[46]_"Bamiyan Buddha’s Once Glowed in Red, White and Blue"_. Sciencedaily.com. 25 February 2011_. Retrieved9 October2013_.

[47]Yamada, Meiji (2002).Buddhism of Bamiyan, Pacific World, 3rd series 4, 109-110

[48_"Bamiyan and Buddhist Afghanistan"_. Depts.washington.edu_. Retrieved9 October2013_.

[49]_"Xuan Zang and the Third Buddha"_. Laputanlogic.com. 9 March 2007_. Retrieved9 October2013_.

[50]_"Buddha’s of Bamiyan"_. Hazaristantimes.wordpress.com_. Retrieved9 October2013_.

[51]TIM MCGIRK/Bamiyan (20 May 2002)._"What Lies Beneath"_. Time.com_. Retrieved9 October2013_.

  [52] Arjan Muni, 1923, p. 95 Sr. 65. 

[53] Afghanistan at GeoHive

[54] _"2003 National Geographic Population Map"_(PDF).Thomas Gouttierre, Center For Afghanistan Studies,_University of Nebraska_at Omaha; Matthew S. Baker, Stratfor. National Geographic Society. November 2003. Retrieved2010-06-27.

[55] "Largest cities in the world and their mayors - 1 to 150". City Mayors. 2012-05-17. Retrieved2012-08-17.

[56] "World's fastest growing urban areas (1)". City Mayors. 2012-05-17. Retrieved2012-08-17.

[57] Nancy Hatch Dupree/ Aḥmad ʻAlī Kuhzād (1972)."An Historical Guide to Kabul – The Story of Kabul". American International School of Kabul. Retrieved2010-09-18.

[58] Louis Dupree, Nancy Hatch Dupree; et al."Last Afghan empire". Online Encyclopædia Britannica. Retrieved2010-09-18.

[59] "History of Kabul".Lonely Planet. Retrieved2013-05-27.

[60] Baktash, Hashmat; Rodriguez, Alex (December 7, 2008)."Two Afghanistan bombings aimed at Shiites kill at least 59 people".Los Angeles Times. Retrieved2011-12-09.

[61] _Zahir ud-Din Mohammad Babur_(1525)._"Events Of The Year 910"_._Memoirs of Babur_. Packard Humanities Institute_. Retrieved2010-08-22_.

[62] Gall, Sandy (2012)._War Against the Taliban: Why It All Went Wrong in Afghanistan_. Bloomsbury Publishing. p. 165._ISBN__14-08-80905-2__. Retrieved2013-09-30_.

[63] Dr Ganda Singh, 1952, ‘_Afghanistan da safar’_ (Punjabi), Parkash and Company Sindhia House, New Delhi.p.11

  [64] Arjan Muni, 1923, p. 95 Sr. 66, 67. 

  [65] Giani Gian Singh pp. 284-285.

[66] Arjan Muni, 1923, p. 96 Sr. 69.

[67] "The State of Afghan . report 2015".

[68] Ministry of Rural Rehabilitation and Development

[69]"Jalālābād".Encyclopædia Britannica. Retrieved2011-08-15.

[70]"The State of Afghan Cities report2015".

[71] Kuwayama, Shoshin. "The Hephthalites in Tokharistan and Northwest India". In Liu, Xinru.India and Central Asia. Permanent  Black. p. 240.ISBN8178243474.

[72] Vogelsang, Willem (2002).The Afghans. Wiley-Blackwell. p. 18.ISBN978-0-631-19841-3.

[73].Gazetteer of the Peshawar District 1897-98 Page 55

[74] Dr Ganda Singh, 1952, ‘_Afghanistan da safar’_ (Punjabi), Parkash and Company Sindhia House, New Delhi.p.12

[75] Giani Gian Singh Twareekh Guru Khalsa, guru 1, part 1, p.285

[76] Ibid p. 464

[77] Op Cit

  [78] Pritpal Singh Dutch Sikh http://www.sikhnet.com/news/guru-baba-nanak-afghanistan.

* [*79] Pandit Arjan Muni Kaviraj 1923, Gurduara Darpan, Partap Hari Press, Lahore, 20 June, reproduced in The Punjab Past and Present,  Vol III, 1969 at pp. 91-96, by Dr Ganda Singh, Punjabi University, Patiala. Arjan Muni, The Punjab past and Present Vol III, 1969, p.92

  [80] Pandit Arjan Muni, p.96, Sr.74


----------

